# Happy 8th Birthday EngineerBoards.com!



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 22, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, Road Guy created this board on April 22nd, 2006, the day after the April 2006 exam administration.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 22, 2014)

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 22, 2014)

Happy birthday!! :happybday:

Time for a beer!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2014)

And there was much rejoicing! :w00t: :drunk1: :happybday:


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 22, 2014)

It is sweet and sour. We are missing VT. Regardless, Happy Anniversary EB.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 22, 2014)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2014)

This thing is old.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 22, 2014)

^^^ It's 8. Ain't even legal yet. Not even in Michigan...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 22, 2014)

WooHoo! Happy Birthday EB!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 22, 2014)

Boy am I glad you were born EB!!

Happy Birthday!!!!

:thumbs: :thumbs: :thumbs: :thumbs: :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2014)

waynes world, party time, waynes world, party time!


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ It's 8. Ain't even legal yet. Not even in Michigan...




That's like, 52 in dog years.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 22, 2014)

What a wonderful place in a little corner of the internet, though the internet may be round, I'm not sure, if that is the case, then perhaps we are a wedge? Punch and Pie for everyone.


----------



## akwooly (Apr 22, 2014)

w00t happy birthday!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2014)

So this was born on earth day? Frickin fantastic


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> So this was born on earth day? Frickin fantastic




you daum hippy


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > So this was born on earth day? Frickin fantastic
> ...


lusone:


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 23, 2014)

Born on earth day? It all makes sense now.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

I ain't no fortunate son


----------



## csb (Apr 23, 2014)

Punch and pie?!

Hookers and blow!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 23, 2014)

^ don't forget the bacon. It's not a party without the bacon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> So this was born on earth day? Frickin fantastic


See? You were supposed to work in Boulder. It all makes sense now.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 24, 2014)

Today is the actual Birthday.

RG created it on April 24th, but "went live" on April 25th, the 1st 10 of us or so joined on April 25th.

CHEERS !!!!!!!!!! :Banane35:

:multiplespotting:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, then happy birthday EB.com. I couldn't find a better way to spend time at work


----------



## PEsoon2B (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday EB.com !


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday EB!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 24, 2014)

If we already said happy birthday, are we supposed to say it again?


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2014)

Yea


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 24, 2014)

okay, then Happy Birthday... again


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2014)

2nd happy birthday! LOL


----------



## csb (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy birthday, eb.com! My productivity has never been the same since before I met you.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2014)

We need cake!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy bday eb!

Since t was earth day, too, I burne a tire Android u down a tree. I shoved the tree down a strm drain. It kinda got stuck, soi pouree old motor oil on it,and down it went!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Krakosky said:


> We need cake!


I have just the person for the job!


----------



## csb (Apr 24, 2014)

CAKE!


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 24, 2014)

^ nice.


----------



## csb (Apr 24, 2014)

If anything, eb.com has taught me how to be classy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 24, 2014)

csb said:


> CAKE!


Can I have seconds please


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday!! again...

So who wants a piece of the "classy" whip cream and white frosting lettering Cake?!

The sprinkles make all the difference.


----------



## csb (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes..."frosting"


----------



## maryannette (Apr 24, 2014)

HB, EB!


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday on the actual day!


----------

